# My paint skillz!



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Behold! I have been busy editing some emoticons, and I got these:

wtf v2 (mouth is wider):






wtf v3 (mouth is smaller):





wtf v4 (there is a slight problem with the bottom of the mouth on v3):





Which do you think is better?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2009)

v3


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Behold! I have been busy editing some emoticons, and I got these:
> 
> wtf v2 (mouth is wider):
> 
> ...


Ahem... Those look awfully similar to one I have made...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I didn't ask for permission. I just prefer the one I made to the other wtf's there are.


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's alright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made the smiley to be more of a :sceptical: than a : wtf :


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## updowners (Dec 26, 2009)

v3


----------



## outgum (Dec 26, 2009)

V2, cause its like, over exagerated kinda XD


----------



## basher11 (Dec 26, 2009)

all of them. they're hilarious.


----------



## Creah (Dec 27, 2009)

basher11 said:
			
		

> all of them. they're hilarious.



same here


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah, great job, hatsu, prefer version 3 (btw - don't see a difference to v 4), know what would be really awesome? if ya' could handle an animated version of this smiley:. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



would be damn


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> yeah, great job, hatsu, prefer version 3 (btw - don't see a difference to v 4), know what would be really awesome? if ya' could handle an animated version of this smiley:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not that skilled.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

They all look the same... i prefer


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

v3 is cute. 
In my opinion, you animate it with a twitching eye.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

pertmywert said:
			
		

> v3 is cute.
> In my opinion, *you animate it with a twitching eye.*
> 
> Tried that. See the result:
> ...



Tried that. See the result:


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

^ lol why does it turn lighter?

should do it more slowly i guess? like one twitch then 2 fast twitch. twitches.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> *^ lol why does it turn lighter?*
> 
> should do it more slowly i guess? like one twitch then 2 fast twitch. twitches.



the image editor I used did that.


----------

